# Are you willing to Boycot "Gun Free" businesses



## jpruett79

There is alot of talk over if we should obey no gun signs on stores. I for one wont give a company my money if they post regardless of wither the posting is enforceable or not. However when i talk to people about it all i hear is concealed means concealed and if they don't respect my rights i wont respect their sign. Only problem with that is people still spend their money there and never even complain much less stop shopping there.

I want to know how many people here are actually willing to drive across the street, across the neighborhood, or even across town to do business somewhere else.

If we are not willing to do things right and be inconvenienced we will never be able get the signs removed or even change public opinion.


----------



## hawcer

I have yet to run into a "gun free" sign at a business(that I remember anyway).But if you ask if it is ok to carry in their establishment,you'll probly get a "NO" for an answer every time.If it's not posted...Don't ask-Don't tell.....


----------



## Todd

There are currently a few businesses that have NO GUNS or NO CCW signs that I refuse to do business with. If a store is posted here in NC, even if it's written on cardboard with crayon, the sign is valid and it's a criminal trespass charge if you're caught carrying. Even though concealed does mean _concealed_, I don't break the law by going in. I just give another store my money.

The only place I do business that is posted is my wife's employer. Her office is not posted, but the building where they rent space is. My wife's boss gives us a HUGE discount on therapy for my son, so a savings of $600 - $1200 _a month_ puts my politics on the back burner in that one case.


----------



## jpruett79

Todd said:


> The only place I do business that is posted is my wife's employer. Her office is not posted, but the building where they rent space is. My wife's boss gives us a HUGE discount on therapy for my son, so a savings of $600+ a month puts my politics on the back burner in that one case.


I sometimes have similar feelings with malls. Most all of them in some way or another have no weapons in their code of conduct yet i rarely ever see one on the doors or in a fashion that would really even be seen by the general public.

You cant complain to the stores cause they have little to no say in the matter and you can boycott the mall but that wont do much good when we are not the ones paying rent to them.


----------



## Joeshwa24

Here in New Mexico you can post anything you want but unless it’s a bar, a church, school or a fed building it is only considered a NPE (Non permissive environment) and you are required to keep it concealed and they can ask you to leave if they see it but they have no legal right to do so based solely on the fact that you are carrying but instead on the premise of private property. So no I wont boycot but instead keep it under wraps.


----------



## Spartan

No. 90% of the places around here have those signs. I couldn't care less, personally. I try not to take things so seriously.


----------



## teknoid

I don't know if you'd call it "boycotting" or not. I just won't go where I can't carry. I ignore the signs around here, anyway (unless it's off-limits). They don't carry any weight, and I can only be asked to leave if my weapon is spotted. That hasn't happened. If it did, I wouldn't patronize that particular place again.


----------



## falshman70

I voted yes, but I don't boycott my employer, that has a no weapons policy. I rarely see no gun signs. In SC, where I go to get away from the DC area, they can post a sign, but unless it is the precise size and uses the exact language specified in state statute, they can pound sand.


----------



## Fred40

To tell you the truth I have NEVER seen one of those signs. Do you go looking for them? I would just go in anyway.....what's the worst they can do?


----------



## Todd

Fred40 said:


> I would just go in anyway.....what's the worst they can do?


Depends on the state. Some states the signs mean nothing; they can ask you to leave and if you don't, then you can get charged with a trespass. In other states, like here in NC, the signs carry weight, they can call the cops immediately without talking to you and you'll be charged with _criminal _trespass and you're pretty sure to lose your CCW.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Fred40 said:


> To tell you the truth I have NEVER seen one of those signs. Do you go looking for them? I would just go in anyway.....what's the worst they can do?


I second the motion. Why pay attention to such a silly sign, when, if you keep your gun properly hidden, they'll never know you have it anyway.


----------



## Todd

I'm going to point out that this post is starting to head down that slippery slope of discussing potentially breaking the law; depending on you state's laws. I suggest we not go there and stay on topic, unless we want Mike and his axe to come a swingin'.


----------



## gmaske

I ain't never seen the critter around here but I think I'd go somewere else if I were packin. If I remember what I read about Colorado law if it's posted then it's a no go.


----------



## Wandering Man

We're still a free country, and a business owner has the right to choose his/her work environment, product, and clients/customers.

As responsible CHL holders we don't force our friends or relatives to let us in their homes if they are skittish around guns.

We owe the same respect to businesses.

WM


----------



## glock27bill

I closed my account with Wachovia because of this.

It was one of those circular conversations:

"It's for the safety of our customers"

"But legally armed citizens are not a threat"

"It's for the safety of our customers"

"But your banks have been robbed several times, I see no armed guard, I'm not safe here"

"It's for the safety of our customers"

"Sigh. Goodbye"


----------



## Snowman

Wandering Man said:


> We're still a free country, and a business owner has the right to choose his/her work environment, product, and clients/custmers.
> 
> As responsible CHL holders we don't force our friends or relatives to let us in their homes if they are skittish around guns.
> 
> We owe the same respect to businesses.
> 
> WM


Best answer.

We may not like it, but if they follow the law and legally post a no weapons sign we have to respect it. Remember that we're the law abiding sort of gun carrier. I would just go somewhere else.


----------



## Guest

I will respect the posting although I don't think they carry much force of law in NH and don't recall seeing them there. We're retired and travel so I am not fully aware of the legalities state by state so it's easier to just assume they carry the full force of the law. That said I will avoid doing business there if I can.


----------



## jpruett79

Wandering Man said:


> We're still a free country, and a business owner has the right to choose his/her work environment, product, and clients/custmers.
> 
> As responsible CHL holders we don't force our friends or relatives to let us in their homes if they are skittish around guns.
> 
> We owe the same respect to businesses.
> 
> WM


Very well said.

To me personally it has nothing to do with if the sign carry legal weight or not. What those signs say to me is the business thinks my life is either not worth protecting or i'm not capable of protecting myself. They are asking me to chose my ability to protect myself and my family or shop in their store but i cant do both.

I live in Wv were the signs do not carry legal weight but i work in Tn were if posted properly they do. I react the same way in either place. With very few exceptions I DON'T GO. I am not going to support a business that ask me to make that choice. Yea i could ignore the sign and depending on the state im not even breaking the law but then im giving money to people who don't want me taking responsibility for my own safety.

Some people think im taking this to seriously and its just a silly sign. To all of those ppl i say I value my rights way to much and the same constitution that gave me my rights gave that business the right to say they don't want my business. We cant say we deserve our rights under the constitution but the business does not deserve theirs.


----------



## Wyatt

I guess " no guns allowed" signs are more prevalent where carry laws are less stringent and people are more apt to be toting. I've only seen one sign ever, and that was in Beumont, TX., at the entrance to a wholesale distributor (not a retail store).

In California I have never seen a "no weapons" sign. I doubt it even occurs to any business owners out here to post a sign, even if they are strongly in favor of gun control. That reflects how few people have CCW's, I thinkin'.

The only sign I have seen out here is at the firing range, and all it says is "no holstered firearms allowed unless you are LE or CCW." I'm not boycotting my range because of that restriction. :mrgreen:


----------



## tony pasley

As a rule I don't go into posted businesses, I have been able to help get stores to change thier policy on CCW.


----------



## Mike Barham

Thanks for steering this back on track, guys. We will not be discussing illegal carry in this (or any other) thread. The original question is about boycotts, so let's stick to that.

Boycotts are only effective when you tell the company you're boycotting _why_ you are boycotting them. This may be largely ineffective with many companies, anyway. A company anti-gun enough to post a sign will probably figure they don't want you and your evil gun in their store anyway.

Some people extend their boycotts to states where they can't carry, like California, or confining travel to the United States rather than the dastardly anti-gun nations of Europe (and pretty much everywhere else). I don't do that. I like visiting California, and plan to visit Great Britain this year and Italy in '09.

Such signs are rare as hen's teeth in the areas of Arizona I frequent. I do recall seeing them at one shopping mall and at Ikea, the Scandinavian purveyor of cheap furniture for college students. Oh, and one diner out the middle of nowhere.

The main problem in AZ is that you can't carry in a restaurant that serves liquor. If I limited myself to restaurants that only serve water and sodapop, I'd sure have a dull life. But of course this isn't up to the restaurants. It's state law, which we try to get changed every year.

My second problem is with the Big Brothers/Big Sisters organization, which I think does great work. I'm a Big Brother, but the agreement I signed says I can't carry around my Little. It's a tough thing, but a worthy trade-off to me. My chances of needing a pistol at the batting cages or at Laser Tag are tiny, but my chances of helping my Little are 100%.

In general, I agree with *Wandering Man*. I'm not much for boycotts, anyway, but I do recognize that they can be effective if done in an organized fashion.


----------



## PanaDP

Wandering Man said:


> We're still a free country, and a business owner has the right to choose his/her work environment, product, and clients/customers.
> 
> As responsible CHL holders we don't force our friends or relatives to let us in their homes if they are skittish around guns.
> 
> We owe the same respect to businesses.
> 
> WM


Bingo. Respect the property owner.

If you don't feel comfortable going where you can't carry, that's entirely your business. Nobody is forcing you to shop/eat/go to any particular place.


----------



## AZ Outlaws

I voted No because they have every right to ask us not to carry on their property. We have the right to carry where it is legal to do so and they have the right to keep guns off their property. It's just a fact of life, there are gun supporters and there are others that do not agree with our views. Because someone, or a company, doesn't feel the way we do as gun advocates, IMO is not grounds to boycott them. But if it makes you feel beter doing so, go for it. That's your choice too....


----------



## babs

Appears that's how they get you if they can't control your ability to get a concealed carry permit, they just make it so the only place you can carry is in your back yard. Outstanding level of quiet control by the powers that really be.


----------



## Todd

tony pasley said:


> As a rule I don't go into posted businesses, I have been able to help get stores to change thier policy on CCW.


Mind sharing how you went about that? Letters? Phone? Direct contact with owners or managers? I love a good story about people seeing the light.


----------



## Todd

Mike Barham said:


> The main problem in AZ is that you can't carry in a restaurant that serves liquor.


That's a problem here too. No carry in a place where you can both purchase and consume alcohol. It seems redundant to me since you can't carry and have any controlled substance in your system. Since I choose not to only eat at McDonald's and other places that only serve soda, I lock up the ol' pistol in the car at "real" restaurants. I don't view that as going against my principals about not giving business to a place I can't carry because the state has made that rule, not the restaurant. Now if the laws changed and allowed carry in a restaurant that serves alcohol or it was a place that only served soda and they took it upon themselves to post a sign, well then I wouldn't be eating there.


----------



## tony pasley

As a member of Grass Root of North Carolina, they had 2 part cards and 1 part you put the businesses name and address for the don't buy list the other part you gave to owner or manager that states you will not do business with them and encourage others to avoid doing business in a unsafe business. Thierposting would tell criminals that they were safe to rob or what ever because no one there could stop them. Thank them for thier time and leave.


----------



## longtooth

Not only willing but I do. They dont support 2A then I dont support them if there is any way possible.


----------



## jpruett79

babs said:


> Appears that's how they get you if they can't control your ability to get a concealed carry permit, they just make it so the only place you can carry is in your back yard. Outstanding level of quiet control by the powers that really be.


Interesting that you bring that up. A couple months ago i read a paper published by the Brady campaign that said just that. They said they dont have to stop concealed carry laws if they could get all the business to prohibit it.

That is also my fear and reason for the thread. If we don't find a way to peacefully convince business we are right than more and more will adopt those policies.



Todd said:


> That's a problem here too. No carry in a place where you can both purchase and consume alcohol. It seems redundant to me since you can't carry and have any controlled substance in your system. Since I choose not to only eat at McDonald's and other places that only serve soda, I lock up the ol' pistol in the car at "real" restaurants. I don't view that as going against my principals about not giving business to a place I can't carry because the state has made that rule, not the restaurant. Now if the laws changed and allowed carry in a restaurant that serves alcohol or it was a place that only served soda and they took it upon themselves to post a sign, well then I wouldn't be eating there.


Agreed you cant punish a restaurant or business for something they have no control over. If it is law than we are to obey it. And honestly if im gonna eat at a place that serves alcohol i leave the gun at home anyway cause i do enjoy a cold one once in a while.


----------



## jpruett79

This is a good example of the propaganda we are up against coming from the Brady campaign. It is faulty information like this that is why i think many business post those signs.

http://www.gunlawsuits.org/pdf/features/articles/gunsnbusiness.pdf


----------



## cupsz71

hawcer said:


> I have yet to run into a "gun free" sign at a business(that I remember anyway).But if you ask if it is ok to carry in their establishment,you'll probly get a "NO" for an answer every time.If it's not posted...Don't ask-Don't tell.....


DITTO. What *hawcer* said.:smt023

If there is NO SIGN posted (_Am I always look_) I'm not inclinded to find a manager/owner and admit I'm carrying and ask if it's ok. I know it's a fine line between being curtious and respectfull to the property owner, and "Don't ask/don't tell" mentality....the very definition of _concealed_.... If I'm politely asked to leave NP. Will I return to shop there? Depends....but probably not.

Ah well later. I'm off to youth shooting with my boy.:smt1099


----------



## submoa

Its a sad fact that the bad people these businesses have the most to fear from are those who will ignore the 'no gun' signs to do their dastardly deeds.

PS. Ikea was founded by a Nazi. This is a bigger reason for a boycott, aside from the stench of decaying chipboard.

http://www.jewishsf.com/content/2-0.../edition_id/297/format/html/displaystory.html


----------



## Kagetsu

I've been in secure places that have armed security and I resented every moment they had guns and I didn't. The truth is visable guns make people nervous. But if I have a weapon legally concealed, it's going to be in a manner that I don't expect anyone short of a pat down or metal detector to notice I even have it. Just try that with me and not be a cop. A sign won't deter me in the least.


----------



## TOF

I would join in a boycott if I ever saw one of the offending signs. I generaly scan store fronts as I enter but have yet to see a no gun sign. 

Perhaps I don't shop enough.

:smt1099


----------



## SemoShooter

I try not to patronize businesses that post no gun signs. I won't drive all the way across town just to go to another store though. In Missouri it is NOT illegal to carry in a business where a no gun sign is posted. If you do carry there and you are caught they can ask you to leave. If you do not comply THEN you are breaking the law. If Missouri ever changes the law so that it is illegal to violate the no carry sign, I WILL boycott the stores that post no gun signs.


----------



## Mike Barham

submoa said:


> PS. Ikea was founded by a Nazi. This is a bigger reason for a boycott, aside from the stench of decaying chipboard.
> 
> http://www.jewishsf.com/content/2-0.../edition_id/297/format/html/displaystory.html


Well, despite the fact that I am strongly pro-Israel and married to a Jewish woman, I don't really see the point of boycotting Ikea over this. The guy's flirtation with Nazism was many decades ago, and even the rabbi quoted in the article - from the Simon Wiesenthal center - wasn't calling for any kind of punishment for Ikea.

If we're going to boycott Ikea over this, we might just as well boycott Ford, too.


----------



## 220combat

As a business owner that owns my land that my business is on, I believe that only I have the right to decide wether or not someone is welcome here with a gun. I carry, some of my employees carry, but I don't let them carry at work. I don't stop any customers from carrying and I don't post "no guns". I have a lot of customers in the busy season. I don't want my customers to see a gun on someone and get scared. It is my right to decide if guns are allowed on my property, but I will not stop anyone from exercising their constitutional rights.

Carry concealed and carry safe. It is your responsibility to ensure the safety of those around you, and if a gun makes them uncomfortable, don't let it be seen.


----------



## Mark Metz

*Carry in restraunts...*

Check your laws closely. In Missouri you can carry in a non-posted restraunt that serves alcohol as long as there is seating for at least 50 persons and at least 51% of their revenue is from non-alcohol purchases (which should include almost all restraunts).


----------



## Mark Metz

*Signs, signs, everywhere signs...*

Penalties
In other states with similar laws nearly all "crimes" committed by license holders involved inattentively entering prohibited places with a weapon. In drafting Missouri's statute it was decided to remove these places from the list of crimes. Entering one of the above areas with a concealed weapon is not a crime. It is an infraction. However, it is not even an infraction unless the licensee is asked to leave the premises, refuses to leave, and a peace officer is summoned. The licensee may then be issued a summons carrying a $100 fine. If a second citation for a similar violation occurs within six (6) months, the fine will be $200 and his or her license to carry shall be suspended for one year. A third citation for a similar violation within one year of the first citation carries a fine of $500 and the license to carry shall be revoked. The person cannot re-apply for a license for three years. The licensee may also be arrested and charged with trespass. Some prosecutors have an unseemly desire to put licensees in jail, even briefly.
Missouri has struggled too long to get this law, to endanger it with stubborn, boorish behavior. Robert Heinlein wrote that an armed society is a polite society. This is our best defense.


----------



## submoa

Mike Barham said:


> If we're going to boycott Ikea over this, we might just as well boycott Ford, too.


Fords smell like decaying chipboard? :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham

submoa said:


> Fords smell like decaying chipboard? :mrgreen:


I wouldn't know. I drive a Honda. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jon S

*Baaaah*



jpruett79 said:


> This is a good example of the propaganda we are up against coming from the Brady campaign. It is faulty information like this that is why i think many business post those signs.
> 
> http://www.gunlawsuits.org/pdf/features/articles/gunsnbusiness.pdf


Do you think most businesses have even done any research to make an informed decision, or are just trying to follow the herd?

I believe that the majority of citizens are actually conservative, but those liberals are just so darn loud.

I think most businesses assume that more people are pleased to know that guns are banned, and the people that are put off by the ban are a tiny minority. Let's help the business owners know what the true common opinion is.


----------



## TampaSsgt

I boycott ALL "gun free zones". 

Where have all the mass murders occured lately? :smt102
"Gun Free Zones".

As far as I am concerned, if a business wants to deny me my 2nd. Amendment rights, I can deny them my hard earned cash! :smt023


----------



## rahlquist

IANAL but as far as I know here in Georgia outside the places excluded by our CCW law we can carry even if a sign is posted and the only thing they can do is refuse to do business with us. But here is a question.

You walk out the door one day carrying, say for vacation, and you stop somewhere they dont allow carry, do you boycott or .....? how do you secure your gun? Not hypothetically be honest, if you threw it in your glove box on top of that cracked Garth Brooks CD lets hear it.


----------



## Todd

rahlquist said:


> You walk out the door one day carrying, say for vacation, and you stop somewhere they dont allow carry, do you boycott or .....? how do you secure your gun? Not hypothetically be honest, if you threw it in your glove box on top of that cracked Garth Brooks CD lets hear it.


Is it an emergency situation like I've got 500 miles still to drive and my kid is having a meltdown because his favorite DVD broke and the first store I've stopped at that has one doesn't allow guns? Yeah, I lock the gun up in the little gun vault I have for the car. Am I wandering down the street of some town I am visiting, see a cool looking store but see a no gun sign? I keep walking. So it all depends on the situation. For the most part I will not do business with anti-gun businesses. But sometimes need overrides political beliefs.


----------



## jpruett79

Jon S said:


> Do you think most businesses have even done any research to make an informed decision, or are just trying to follow the herd?
> 
> I believe that the majority of citizens are actually conservative, but those liberals are just so darn loud.
> 
> I think most businesses assume that more people are pleased to know that guns are banned, and the people that are put off by the ban are a tiny minority. Let's help the business owners know what the true common opinion is.


I really think they are just listening to the media and also following the heard. Any amount of research would show we are the good guys and the bad guys look for places that the good guys are disarmed.

I would agree and we have lost far more than just our gun rights because we were not as loud as the apposing opinion. To many people thought it would never happen here even when things were up for a vote. My gut tells me the Insurance company are to blame also.

As for a place i'm traveling that i will probably never stop at again. It just depends on the situation and what i need. Most times i will go to the next place but a trivial purchase wont do much to sway a business owners opinion anyway the only chance of doing that woudl be repeat business.


----------



## tony pasley

rahlquist said:


> IANAL but as far as I know here in Georgia outside the places excluded by our CCW law we can carry even if a sign is posted and the only thing they can do is refuse to do business with us. But here is a question.
> 
> You walk out the door one day carrying, say for vacation, and you stop somewhere they dont allow carry, do you boycott or .....? how do you secure your gun? Not hypothetically be honest, if you threw it in your glove box on top of that cracked Garth Brooks CD lets hear it.


A store I pass it up and find a different store, a place like Six Flags they have lockers inside security office you can store your firearm while there.


----------



## submoa

rahlquist said:


> You walk out the door one day carrying, say for vacation, and you stop somewhere they dont allow carry, do you boycott or .....? how do you secure your gun? Not hypothetically be honest, if you threw it in your glove box on top of that cracked Garth Brooks CD lets hear it.


Have locked storage mounted on backseat floorhump. Sidearm and paddleholster fit inside.



> cracked Garth Brooks CD


Its the 21st century. It's Garth Brooks collection in a cracked iPod. :mrgreen:


----------



## ki4dmh

Yes!!


----------



## B R Y A N

Now I live in so fl, I've never seen or heard of a gun free zone other then a school or fedreal buld... What do thease signs Look like? where would they be? Also your handgun is hidden right. how would they know?


----------



## Todd

B R Y A N said:


> What do these signs Look like?


 They vary. Some states have specific requirements and others allows a place of business to scrawl "No Guns" in crayon on a piece of paper and it's legal.



B R Y A N said:


> where would they be?


 Usually on the door to the business.



B R Y A N said:


> Also your handgun is hidden right. how would they know?


 Technically they wouldn't, but if the signs carry weight, you're breaking the law. If the gun does get exposed, you can be looking at a criminal trespass charge and also the loss of your CCW permit. If we as gun owners want to work towards expanding carry rights, we have to also demonstrate that we abide by the law and don't carry where it's not permitted.


----------



## themayer78

I voted YES. I don't think I would actively boycott the business but I plan to carry often after I am licensed to do so. If I am carrying and I see a "No Guns" sign I wont go in, not to boycott but rather to respect that businesses policy. It's their business, if they don't want mine if I carry a gun then they won't get it. I will say that here in KY I have only seen those signs on Government buildings so I don't expect it to be much of an issue.

I work for an international pizza chain. We are not a gun-free business when it comes to our customers, but employees are strictly prohibited from being armed. Oh well if I don't get paid I wont be able to buy ammo or more guns, rock and a hard place.


----------



## Teuthis

*Law*

I obey all of the laws in Arizona regarding concealed carry, and open carry. If guns are posted off limits in stores, the law says you should not enter with them. I prefer just to stay out of the store. There is always somewhere else. If a business is anti-seconed amendment in their policies, they will not get my money.

The exception in my thinking is the gun shop, where it is much safer if people are not entering with loaded pistols and then attempting to clear them in the store for some reason.


----------



## jmm076

Where could I find out about Texas and these signs? I know we have the 51% (liquor) sign and the 30.06 (?) sign, but don't know the legality of the computer printed/handwritten "No guns" sign. I didn't vote because I'm so new to the issue of gun ownership period so I feel my opinion will not carry much weight...


----------



## Todd

jmm076 said:


> Where could I find out about Texas and these signs? I know we have the 51% (liquor) sign and the 30.06 (?) sign, but don't know the legality of the computer printed/handwritten "No guns" sign. I didn't vote because I'm so new to the issue of gun ownership period so I feel my opinion will not carry much weight...


This might be a good place to start for you. http://www.oag.state.tx.us/alerts/alerts_view.php?id=110&type=3

From what I have understood from the Texas members, if the sign does not meet your state's specific sign rules, the sign is useless. I'm sure someone from Texas will chime in soon to confirm or deny that.


----------



## Liko81

Todd said:


> There are currently a few businesses that have NO GUNS or NO CCW signs that I refuse to do business with. If a store is posted here in NC, even if it's written on cardboard with crayon, the sign is valid and it's a criminal trespass charge if you're caught carrying. Even though concealed does mean _concealed_, I don't break the law by going in. I just give another store my money.
> 
> The only place I do business that is posted is my wife's employer. Her office is not posted, but the building where they rent space is. My wife's boss gives us a HUGE discount on therapy for my son, so a savings of $600 - $1200 _a month_ puts my politics on the back burner in that one case.


Thankfully, it's a little different in Texas. There are three, and only three, cases where a CHL is forbidden from entering or remaining on the premises due to notification being given (there are places that are statutorily restricted and do not require signage, but that's another side of it). Of course OC is illegal :smt022 so CC is the only thing the law is concerned with regulating. First is a 30.06 sign. TPC Sec. 30.06 has very specific guidelines for the wording, size, color and display of a sign to be posted by businesses not wishing to allow CHLs to enter while carrying. If it doesn't meet those specifications, the sign is nonbinding regardless of intent. Thus, "gunbuster" and similar signs can be totally ignored.

Second is a 51% sign. Any establishment with a liquor license must post a specifically-worded sign stating that the unlicensed carry of a weapon on the premises is a felony. For establishments that make 51% or more of their revenue from the sale of alcohol for on-premises consumption, the sign has two extra words that prohibit licensed carry as well. Because the signs otherwise look the same, the one that prohibits licensed carry must have a big red 51% in the background of the sign to make it obvious it's the one a CHL must pay attention to.

Third, and pretty universal, is verbal notice. If someone tells you you are not welcome and must leave the premises, for any reason, and you fail to do so, you are trespassing. If you're a CHL, carrying, and they tell you they don't want your weapon in the building, that's a bigger boo-boo (trespass by a CHL holder, a felony) than simple trespass (a misdemeanor). Of course, your gun being noticed is a crime in and of itself (failure to conceal, which is generally prosecuted as unlawful carry).


----------



## blankcheque

Wow.

I didn't realize that taking away your right to carry a concealed weapon was the same thing as slapping your mother.

It's not a personal insult here guys.

A lot of the time they are forced to do that, because in order for that business to have any kind of insurance coverage, they have to remove some liability and even then they still have to pay out the behind on premiums.


----------



## Todd

blankcheque said:


> Wow.
> 
> I didn't realize that taking away your right to carry a concealed weapon was the same thing as slapping your mother.
> 
> It's not a personal insult here guys.
> 
> A lot of the time they are forced to do that, because in order for that business to have any kind of insurance coverage, they have to remove some liability and even then they still have to pay out the behind on premiums.


Wow? _Wow?_ You do realize that you are on a _*gun*_ forum, right? Most people here are extremely Pro 2A and Pro NRA. How can you be surprised at the responses?

If you want to do business with people that want to infringe in your right to carry, and reason it's for insurance purposes, go right ahead. It's a free country. Disarm and hope to God you don't need your gun while in that store. I prefer to shop somewhere where I know my 2A rights aren't denied and, more importantly, my safety and the safety of my family does not hinge on the abilities of some high school kid or 70 year-old man dressed in a rent-a-cop uniform.


----------



## blankcheque

So why treat it as a personal insult? I'm well aware of the type of forum I'm on. But some of the members here have a loose grip on reality.

It's purpose is to keep the shop in business. Not because they've got a group of cowboys ready to round the corner and take your purchase and rob you blind at gun point.

And someones signature on here said it best, criminals are looking for victims, not challengers, someone coming out of a gun store isn't exactly going to go down with out a fight. And criminals by nature are lazy.


----------



## Mike Barham

blankcheque said:


> criminals are looking for victims, not challengers...criminals by nature are lazy.


And what better place to find disarmed victims than in places that announce they are "gun free?"


----------



## Todd

blankcheque said:


> So why treat it as a personal insult?


Who's taking it as a personal insult? I'd like to see the post(s) you're referring to. For most of here it's a simple matter of principle; take away our rights, we take away our business.



blankcheque said:


> I'm well aware of the type of forum I'm on. But some of the members here have a *loose grip on reality*.


And some might say the same for you.

Might I make the suggestion that you reserve your insults of the other members until your post count gets out of single digits.


----------



## jpruett79

blankcheque said:


> A lot of the time they are forced to do that, because in order for that business to have any kind of insurance coverage, they have to remove some liability and even then they still have to pay out the behind on premiums.


Ya know what. I don't care if it is their insurance company. there are other insurance companies out there but said business chose that one. Just like i will choose to support their competitor that doesn't have a no gun policy.

The insurance thing is a valid problem but if we shrug it off for any reason we continue to loose ground.


----------

